# Hoooray For Moebius Models!!! Ironman Is Coming!!



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

HOWDY GANG:thumbsup:JUST LOOKED AT THE MOEBIUS MODEL KIT WEB SITE AND FRANK WILL BE DOING THE MARVEL IRONMAN SOON:woohoo:HOPE IT'S FROM THE NEW MOVIE:roll:THANKS FRANK! CAN WAIT TO SEE IT! YOU COME A LONG WAY FRANK SINCE THE DOLL AND HOBBY SHOPPE I USE TO GET MY KITS FROM IN DELAND FLA. I MISS MY OLD HOME DAYTONA BCH.FLA. KEEP UP THE OUTSTANDING WORK FRANK:thumbsup:........LATER.....RHINO!!!!!:devil:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RHINO#1 said:


> HOWDY GANG:thumbsup:JUST LOOKED AT THE MOEBIUS MODEL KIT WEB SITE AND FRANK WILL BE DOING THE MARVEL IRONMAN SOON:woohoo:HOPE IT'S FROM THE NEW MOVIE:roll:THANKS FRANK! CAN WAIT TO SEE IT! YOU COME A LONG WAY FRANK SINCE THE DOLL AND HOBBY SHOPPE I USE TO GET MY KITS FROM IN DELAND FLA. I MISS MY OLD HOME DAYTONA BCH.FLA. KEEP UP THE OUTSTANDING WORK FRANK:thumbsup:........LATER.....RHINO!!!!!:devil:




Yep, it's been the subject of much discussion Rhino and you might be pleased to hear the Hulk's coming along too!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Actually, when I spoke with Frank last week, he mentioned the possibility of more than one Iron Man kit. Maybe a Mark 2 kit is in the works... I'll let Frank say for sure what's in store. I mentioned doing the Mark 1. Don't know how well that would go over, though. Personally, I'd love to see a three kit set!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I'd much rather have a Mark 1 along with the Mark 3 but can see how a Mark 2 would be much cheaper to do. Regardless, I'm very excited about the Iron Man kit. :thumbsup:


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

:woohoo:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

First I heard news of additional kits in this series, KJ. I hope something comes through! Say Rhino...not sure if you are aware of it but there is a Moebius forum here now as well.


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

My family LOVED the movie, but who's mark?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

*runs out to buy more "stop light red" and "turn signal amber" paint*


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

So....when does the kit of Black Sabbath come out?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

No Black Sabbath kit is in the planning, just Ozzy Osborne. :freak:


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

YEAH DUCK FINK I JUST LOOKED OVER THERE THANKS FOR THE HEAD'S UP HOW DO YA"ALL KNOW ABOUT THE HULK KIT?? CAN'T FIND IT!.....LATER..........RHINO:devil:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Here was the first thread that I saw about the kit
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=215134&highlight=Hulk&page=7
Here is one of the latest threads
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=222372&highlight=Hulk


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

It seems like I have posted the words "hopefully we'll have something for you soon" way too many times, and I feel bad about it. The Marvel kits. Hulk is just about done on the sculpting end. Iron Man was cut from the ILM files direct from the film. It is done, waiting on Marvel's approval. Should know something soon and we can show it.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

FAR OUT, SOLID AND GROOVY COMES TO MIND!

Thanks Frank! :thumbsup:

Iron man is going to be a GREAT kit to light up! ...I guess the Hulks eyes would need to be molded in claer as well....that could be interesting?

Is it possible to add optional clear parts...especially on IRON MAN if not in the works already?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Moebius said:


> It seems like I have posted the words "hopefully we'll have something for you soon" way too many times, and I feel bad about it. .


Frank, you've got nothing to feel bad about mate!! If it wasn't for you and Scott, we wouldn't have all the cool kits that are heading our way!!:hat:

Chris.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> Frank, you've got nothing to feel bad about mate!! If it wasn't for you and Scott, we wouldn't have all the cool kits that are heading our way!!:hat:
> 
> Chris.


I will second that. I can wait too. Don't get me wrong...I am anxious to see it. Patiently anxious best describes it? The kid (anxiousness) in me will never die!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Yeah, I would say Moebius has been downright prolific!


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Someone mentioned the possibility of having the kit parts come pre-plated in appropriate metallics.

While I like the idea of having the kit with major body parts plated in red and gold chrome... I would think that would require engineering the kit so that 100% of the sprue attachments are not visible on the finished kit. Any sprue attachment repair would be near impossible to properly blend in to the remaining "chromed" parts. If the kit can't be made so that all attachment points are in non-visible locations, plating the kit would just mean an extra step for builders when they have to strip it all off in order to paint the kit so it all matches up.

Also, rumors are adrift about possibly more than 1 kit from the film. My vote's for the Mark 1 armor.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Moebius said:


> Iron Man was cut from the ILM files direct from the film.


That is great news Frank - a guarantee that it will be an accurate representation. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Zorro said:


> I'd much rather have a Mark 1 along with the Mark 3 but can see how a Mark 2 would be much cheaper to do. Regardless, I'm very excited about the Iron Man kit. :thumbsup:


Can anyone explain the difference between Mark 1,2 and 3? Which ever one it is my vote is for the red and gold one.


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to get any/all of them so it doesn't matter to me. Thanks, Frank!!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

enterprise_fan said:


> Can anyone explain the difference between Mark 1,2 and 3? Which ever one it is my vote is for the red and gold one.


Mark 1 is the first version made while Stark was held captive. Mark 2 is the all silver version and Mark 3 is your favorite red and gold version.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Had I known offing Captain America would push Ironman this far into the spotlight I would have done it sooner ;D


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Man, this is one kit I am REALLY looking forward to!! Iron Man has always been my favorite comic!!

Wayne


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Iron Man has always been my favorite Marvel character too. Ya know... he's the original Marvel equalivant of DC's Green Lantern... no natural super powers, but uses an external source to be "super", and anyone normal could assume the role, which appeals to me... A normal human w/super powers that are weapon based.

I bet we find out more about the model about the time San Diego Comic Con starts... (end of July).


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

What makes Iron Man so appealing, is Tony Stark is a deeply flawed person who finds a way to rise above his weaknesses. Anybody remember the first time Tony dried out back in the late 80s? That was groundbreaking stuff for Marvel, kinda like Speedy overcoming heroin (or was it meth) addiction back in the 70s.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

xr4sam said:


> That was groundbreaking stuff for Marvel, kinda like Speedy overcoming heroin (or was it meth) addiction back in the 70s.


 
SAY IT ISN'T SO!!!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

ChrisW said:


> SAY IT ISN'T SO!!!


Why do you think he has that goofy smile on his face!


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Oh, it's so. Speedy on heroin...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Resin or styrene?

Buzz


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

buzzconroy said:


> Resin or styrene?
> 
> Buzz


Styrene. So far the only Moebius resin kit is going to be the Conan that I know of. This info coming from the thread "Moebius Conan Kit......resin?"


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I'll be the first to admit I haven't built a figure/sci-fi kit. EVER. However, with that being said I look forward to the Iron-Man kit from Moebius. 
I can also admit to not being a comic book fan either, yet I still go to the theater to watch Iron-Man, Batman movies and Hulk. 
I know some of you are talking about original Iron-Man stuff, but I'm hoping this is from the new movie. I'm so down for that kit I have hot rod red and gold ready to go....
Chris


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Look at the Sexy Iron Woman for sale on E-BAY.:hat:


----------

